# Accceso a internet para usuario (solucionado)

## oitaven

Hola de nuevo. Últimamente no paro de hacer preguntas. 

El caso es que  terminé la instalación en una máquina virtual y cree un usuario. Resulta que con este usuario no puedo acceder a la red, me imagino que tendré que añadirlo a algún grupo en concreto, pero no se a cual   :Embarassed: 

Ahora mismo mi usuario pertenece a estos grupos:

wheel audio cdrom usb users oitaven

y el usuario root pertenece a estos:

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dilaout tape video

Bueno puees esto es todo....... de momento

----------

## sasho23

Hola, no se cual es tu maquina virtual. La mia es "Virtual Box" y el grupo al que tengo añadido mi usuario es "vboxusers". Si la tuya es otra tienes que mirar como se llama el grupo y entonces añadir tu usuario. Bueno ya contaras, suerte.

----------

## oitaven

Hola sasho23.

 Efectivamente  utilizo virtualbox y estoy añadido al grupo vboxusers. Aunque puede que no me halla explicado bien. En la máquina virtual si tengo acceso a internet, pero solo cuando me logeo como root:

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/ifconfig.png/

Como se puede ver cuando me logeo como usuario normal ni siquiera reconoce el comando ifconfig

----------

## quilosaq

Logueado como usuario normal ¿qué te devuelve el comando 

```
ping www.gentoo.org
```

?

----------

## oitaven

TONTO, TONTO, TONTO.   :Embarassed: 

  Definitivamente soy tonto. Como, logueado como usuario normal,el comando ifconfig no me daba ninguna salida (bueno si, que el comando es desconocido o algo así) supuse que no tenía red con ese usuario y solo la tenía como root. No se me ocurrió ni por un momento hacer un ping o entrar en una página. Pues resulta que ahora si lo hice, gracias a quilosaq, y resulta que si tengo red. En fin de los fallos tontos también se aprende. O eso espero

----------

